# Wheel help



## UnrivaledRevelation (Oct 29, 2007)

I play Forza alot and I love my GTO in the game. Thing is though, I would like the find rims similar to the ones I have on my Forza GTO. Im about to get a GTO soon, I have the money saved up for it already, Im just looking for parts ahead of time. I have tried looking, but dont know where to begin. I have been to NUMEROUS wheel/rim sites, thought maybe I could get help from people who know alot more. Thanks in advance!




























As you can see, the rims arent completely flat, they are at a slight concave shape, which is what I want. If the dish is a bit deeper, that would be even better, but I really like these rims. arty:


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Awesome game, and Welcome to the forum!

Those wheels look alot like Ruff 278s. Check out this GTO wheel gallery. You may find something in here.

https://ishare.ucr.edu/larry/Public/GTO/wheels/index.html

Russ


----------



## UnrivaledRevelation (Oct 29, 2007)

While I didnt find those exact rims on the link, I did find some other really good looking ones. Thanks for the link.


----------



## UROTRSH (Nov 9, 2007)

UnrivaledRevelation said:


> I play Forza alot and I love my GTO in the game. Thing is though, I would like the find rims similar to the ones I have on my Forza GTO. Im about to get a GTO soon, I have the money saved up for it already, Im just looking for parts ahead of time. I have tried looking, but dont know where to begin. I have been to NUMEROUS wheel/rim sites, thought maybe I could get help from people who know alot more. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like you to look at my gto pics, and let me know what you think of the combo that I went with. www.wheelstudio.com does not have a section for the GTO but there is a guy there that has a 2006 6.0 and he will walk you through the process to find wheels and tires. The ones I went with are 19" Staggered Axis Shine and the lip is 4.5" in the Rear(!) hit me up with any questions.


----------

